# Lighting to bring out iridescence



## Luffy (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi everybody!

I currently have a steel-blue killie and it has this wonderful blue iridescence when it passes under the lights just right. Does anybody have any tips on lighting the tank to bring out the beautiful sheen on fish like the steel-blue killie and sparkling gourami?

Thanks,

Luffy


----------



## Luminescent (Aug 14, 2013)

Metal halide lights. I haven't seen anything bring out fish iridescence like halogen. A line of spots angled slightly toward the back is best. This lighting also will create luminescent wave patterns on the floor of your tank- very natural.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Iridescence is about the light hitting the fish from the front, where you are standing. Colors you've never seen come to life.

Good luck installing lights in front of your tank


----------



## Bruce_S (Jun 11, 2012)

Among the lights I've got on my 75 are a pair of Marineland's "Hidden LED" fixtures. They're not sufficient for a planted tank by themselves, but they've got white and blue LEDs tucked right in behind the top front rim, and aimed toward the back of the tank. They really do help pick out iridescent colors, especially blues. (They're pretty killer with things like dwarf gouramis and praecox rainbowfish...)

~Bruce


----------



## Luffy (Aug 23, 2012)

I'll have to try some of those hidden LEDs. I think I saw some over at the local pet store.


----------

